# Hand gallop



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a show coming up, and one class asks for a hand gallop. What exactly is it, and how do I ride it?


----------



## platinumspurs (Apr 10, 2012)

I had a friend that had a hand gallop in her class a few weeks back and the trainer said that the judges are looking for a smallish extended canter with you in Two-point or something. I think. Just to give you an idea. Good luck at your show!


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

In the racing / trackwork side, a hand gallop is a relaxed, even, controlled gallop. Its not a gallop that you see in races, but it is the stage when the canter turns into a gallop. Thats the general gist of it.

But since its in a show, I wouldnt take my word on what the judges want. 
Just double check before you go out in the ring.
Good luck!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i practice my hand galloping along the long side of the arena. i sit down and open my chest along the short side of the arena for a nice collected canter. Then on the long side i open him up a little bit and go into more of a half seat. The goal is to not allow the horse to get strung out.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

You might try googleing it for a diagram or find something on youtube to give you a visual. A hand gallop is a controlled gallop, don't go flying around but show an increase in speed and get the suspension.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

A hand gallop is a faster, slightly extended canter ridden in two point. I have seen judges mark down substantially for people not bridging their reins, so always remember to bridge the reins.
It doesn't matter if your horse doesn't slightly extend the gait, just make sure that you ride it faster than a normal canter in the correct position. A pace you would use on a cross country course is what you're looking for. 

Here is a link on how to bridge the reins if you weren't sure 
- EquestrianHow2


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If you've ever played with your horse's gears out in the woods or in a field, my take on hand gallop is the highest gear of cantering before the horse lowers and flattens out for a true gallop.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

In England it's called Pipestem


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay, sounds do-able. My horse has a nice collected show canter, and he's capable of going faster. I'll practice it next week, when it's cooler.


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

here is a good article about it!! 
Hand Gallop Gait


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> In England it's called Pipestem



I've never heard that term in England, is it a regional thing?


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> I've never heard that term in England, is it a regional thing?


I think it probably is, where I live in england its a hand gallop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> In England it's called Pipestem


Really? I've never heard that one. We've always referred to it either as a gallop or an extended canter. Which explains it all really - it's that stage where your horse is starting to extend and the footfall pattern just starts to change.


----------

